
IBM Gives Watson a New Challenge: Your Tax Return - artsandsci
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/01/technology/ibm-watson-tax-return.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fpersonaltech
======
googletazer
\- Watson, quick, find me all the legal loopholes so I can pay as little tax
as possible. \- I'm afraid I can't do that Dave

